# Heating Problem



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm having a problem with heating my 72 gallon aquarium. I need the temperature to be somewhere between 28 and 32 degrees C. I have 2 heaters, a 250 and a 300 watt heater (one loacted under the filter outflow and one located right beside the filter intake). The tank is about 26 - 27 degrees C. It is located in the basement and it does get somewhat cold down there, but I have 550 watts of heating power in this tank, so it should take care of it shoudln't it? (I also have both heaters cranked)


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

go out and buy a digital meat thermometer..put your hand into the tank...does the water feel cool or very slightly warm or neither warm or cool.....


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Really if you give it time you dont need a whole lot of power for heating. Just get a thermometer of some type to make sure for your self.


----------

